# SQUEAKING NOISE FROM BRAKE BOOSTER/MASTER CYLINDER



## argus (Aug 31, 2007)

HI,

I HAVE 2001 PATHY LE. SPORADICALLY THE SQEEAKY NOISE COMES OUT OF THE ENGINE ROOM FROM BRAKE BOOSTER OR/AND MASTER CYLINDER WHEN I STEP ON BRAKE PEDAL. BRAKE SEEMS TO WORK OK.

ANY ADVISE?


----------



## M.J. (Aug 29, 2002)

*it just a guess, but*

Maybe your hearing air leakage from the, booster, vac supply line, either from a bad line or aged connection at the booster housing or fitting at engine.
Have someone apply the brakes continuously with the engine off and on while you listen and check under the hood. Move vac line around if you have to, to aid in finding/manipulating the noise to locate it.


----------

